# Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einiges zum Thema gelesen, bin aber immer noch recht unschlüssig, ob ich abschalte oder laufen lasse. Es kommt ja immer auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten an.

Hier also meine Ausgangssituation:

- Teichvolumen 3.000L
- Max. Tiefe 1,2m
- Pume: Heissner MINI AQUA CRAFT Filter-Bachlaufp.2100l/h
- Schlauchdurchmesser zum Filter: 3/4"
- Schlauch teilweise über der Erde
- Filter: Selbstbau 120L Maischefass
- Vom Filter geht es  pber ein 50mm Rohr auf den Grund eines kleinen Vorteiches mit 50cm Tiefe, ca. 200-250L Volumen, bepflanzt 
- Von dort aus, über einen kurzen Bachlauf über eine Ufermatte in den Teich.
- Ein Teil des Wassers läuft natürlich auch unter der Ufermatte direkt über die Folie in den Teich.

Das Ganze befindet sich im Saarland. die Winter sind bei uns eher mild.

Was würde passieren, wenn z.B. der Schlauch enfriert? Kann die Pumpe dadurch kaputt gehen oder würde sie wegen Überhizung abschalten (Thermoschalter hat die Pumpe)

Wenn die Pumpe keinen Schaden erleiden könnte, würde ich es einfach mal riskieren und alles durchlaufen lassen.

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Heiko

Abschalten ...

Gepumpte Systeme würde ich immer außer Betrieb nehmen ...

Die Gefahr des einfrierens ist immer vorhanden ...

Also alles im Keller einwintern und gut is ...


----------



## edelpacker (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo Heiko

Da gehen die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander. Mein System läuft den ganzen Winter durch. Allerdings wird das Wasser dann nicht vom Grund sondern aus ca. 30 cm Tiefe genommen. Außerdem befinden sich Schlauch, Filter und Pumpe unter der Erde und sind abgedeckt.

Bei dir würde ich, wenn sehr strenger Frost angesagt ist, den Schlauch leerlaufen lassen und die Pumpe abstellen.

LG
Michael


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo,


Digicat schrieb:


> Die Gefahr des einfrierens ist immer vorhanden ...



ich hachte ja nur, weil die letzten Winter bei uns diesen Namen nicht annähernd verdienten, könnte ich auch alles durchlaufen lassen. 

Wartet man da die ersten leichten Fröste ab, also Rauhreif und so und  lagert dann ein, oder erst wenn wirklich Bodenfrost ist?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Michael

Gepumpte Systeme stehen zu 99,9% oberhalb des Teichniveaus ...
Deswegen auch ungeschützt ... wie ja Heiko auch bezüglich des Schlauch`s schreibt.
Schwerkraft-Anlagen kann man durchlaufen lassen ... obwohl auch hier eine Wärmedämmung durchaus Sinn macht ...  und das nicht nur bei der Filteranlage ... speziell bei Koi-Haltung


----------



## Vera44 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo Heiko!

Mein Saarländischer Teich hatte dieses Jahr eine Eisschicht von ca. 30 cm. Die Pumpe und Filter waren abgebaut. Auf dem Teich hatte ich einen Eisfrei. Auch der war zeitweise innen mit einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt. Die hab ich dann einfach wieder frei gemacht.


----------



## herbi (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Heiko,...

wenn du durchlaufen läßt,....!

Dann: 

1.Pumpe höher stellen etwa 40cm untehalb der Wasseroberfläche!
2. Der Schlauch sollte gut isoliert sein ( ausserhalb des Wassers!)
3. Die FA undedingt GUT isolieren ( Styrodur, o.Ä.)
4. Einen Luftsprudler einsetzen ( dient als Eisfreihalter!), den Stein aber NICHT auf den Teichgrund legen!
5. Den RL zum Teich, auch isolieren!
6. Aus dem Vorteich Fische raus( falls drin!), und den RL in den Haubtteich,...! Wasser sollte nicht nach unten geleitet werden,...!
7. Bachlauf aus machen!
8. Den gesammten Teich auch abdecken ( Bälle, Styrodur, Luftpolsterfolie, o. Ä.)

So würde ich das machen,...



> Was würde passieren, wenn z.B. der Schlauch enfriert? Kann die Pumpe dadurch kaputt gehen oder würde sie wegen Überhizung abschalten (Thermoschalter hat die Pumpe)



Die Pumpe schaltet ab,...ich denke aber das sie wieder von selber anläuft und weiterpumpt,...wenn sie abgekühlt ist,....!? Ich denke aber das wenn du es so machst wie oben  beschrieben,...du keine Probs. haben dürftest....

So stelle ich mir das vor,...hatte noch nicht den Fall,...! Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer seine Erfahrungen dazu schreiben,....!?


herbi,...
der seinen ersten Teich (gepumpte Version) im Winter stilllegte und sich selbst überlies (ausser Luftsprudeleinsatz)


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo Heiko,

eine sehr interessante Frage! Auch ich stelle sie mir dieses Jahr. Die letzten Jahre hatte ich die Pumpe immer abgeschaltet und, jetzt nicht mit mir schimpfen , Pumpe im Teich gelassen, also nur Strom ausgemacht. Ging immer gut.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich sie vielleicht auch mal durchlaufen lassen. Da meine auch mit Druck arbeitet, werde ich den Filter sowie den Zulauf isolieren. Je nachdem, wie kalt, entscheide ich dann, ob ich ihn durchlaufen lasse oder doch noch ausmache. Den Rücklauf werde ich in die entfernteste Ecke (bei meinem Teich eher ein Witz) leiten und die Pumpe nur noch gedrosselt laufen lassen.

Berichte mal, wie Du Dich entscheidest! Wäre auch schön, wenn der ein oder andere noch seine Meinung dazu abgeben würde.

Euch allen eine gute Woche

Anne


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo,

den Ausströmer habe ich schon beim Bau des Teiches installiert. Er ist ca. 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wie Du Dich entscheidest! Wäre auch schön, wenn der ein oder andere noch seine Meinung dazu abgeben würde.


Ich bin noch unschlüssig. Das Isolieren der Schläuche sollte recht Problemlos mit den Schaumstoffteilen für Heizungsrohre funktionieren. Auch den Bachlauf kurzschließen ist baulich keine große Sache. Etwas mehr Aufwand dürfte der Filter sein. Umwickeln mit Luftpolsterfolie wäre eine schnelle Lösung, aber er muss ja auch etwas vom Boden weg.

Das Abdecken des Teiches gefällt mir am wenigsten. 

Ich muss da noch ein wenig drüber nachdenken.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo Heiko,

ich stelle meinen Filter in eine große Styroporbox, die Ecken werden mit Heu ausgestopft. Rohrverkleidung habe ich auch schon besorgt. 

Grüße

Anne


----------



## herbi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Anne,...



> die Ecken werden mit Heu ausgestopft



...mit dem  Nebeneffekt,....eine Überwinterungshilfe für Kleininsekten,...

Tolle Jdee...


@ Heiko,...

wenn du den Teich nicht abdeckst,...kannst du dir die anderen Sachen sparen,....

Ich denke aber das du in deiner Gegend ruhig alles ausmachen kannst,...zur Not könntest du ja im Winter mit warmen Wasser nachhelfen,...! (kein Scherz),...den Luftsprudler aber denoch als Eisfreihalter laufen lassen,...!
Auch wenn die Wasseroberfläche darüber eine Eisblase bildet,....! Diese machst du dan auch mit etwas warmen Wasser auf,...!

Alles hängt davon ab was dir deine Lieblinge wert sind und du sie so verwöhnen möchtest,...!

Bitte berichte weiter was du machst,...


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo,


herbi schrieb:


> Alles hängt davon ab was dir deine Lieblinge wert sind und du sie so verwöhnen möchtest,...!



Ich abe weniger Bedenken wegen der Fische, die Goldfische und __ Sonnenbarsche sollten robst genug sein, den Winter zu überleben. Mein Gedanke war nur, dass ich mir den Start in die kommende Saison leichter mache, wenn alles durchläuft.

Da ich nur einheimische Pflanzen im teich habe , sollte das Überwintern der Pflanzen nicht das Problem darstellen. 

Ich denke ich schalte ab. Wenn ich mir überlege, welchen Aufwand ich betreiben müßte um alles durchlaufen zu lassen, steht das denke ich in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. zumindest in meinem Fall.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## herbi (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Heiko,...



> Ich denke ich schalte ab





Auch wenn mich manche für verückt halten,...( den ich heize im Winter!) aber für einen kl. Teich wie du ihn hast ist es die richtige Entscheidung,.... 
Der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht,....!

Sollte aber wiedererwarten der Winter "streng" werden,....hast du ja die Möglichkeit mit warmen Wasser nachzuhelfen,....!?



> dass ich mir den Start in die kommende Saison leichter mache



Dafür gibt es echt sehr gute Bakis im Handel,....! 
Achte nur darauf das es "lebende" sind,....!




*Versuch macht klug......
*


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hi,

ich decke ca 5m² meiner Teichfläche mit Styroporplatten ab, in die ich einige Kunststoffrohre wegen des Gasaustausches stecke. Mache das seit einigen Jahren so und hab bis jetzt ausser 1 Iglufisch noch keine Probleme bekommen und bei uns in der Gegend sind die Winter ziemlich hart. Die Pumpen belasse ich auf dem Teichgrund, der Filter wird komplett geleert und sonst ist auch keine Technik mehr in Betrieb.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## combicard (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

hallo,
ich habe im vorigen Jahr meine Pumpe samt Schlauch einfach im Teich versenkt, einen Styroporeisfreihalter im Teich schwimmen lassen und fertig. 
Alle Fische - auch die Koi - habens überlebt, also werde ich es dieses Jahr wieder so machen.
Den Filter vom vorjahr habe ich in ausgesondert, da es nur ein billiger Baumarktfilter war. In diesem jahr habe ich einen Druckfilter an der Pumpe. Stellt sich die Frage, was mache ich damit in diesem Jahr. 

Gruß Combicard


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Servus Combi...

Herzlich Willkommen

Entleeren .. reinigen ... und im Keller trocken einwintern ...

Im Frühjahr wieder anschließen und mit der eingewinterten Pumpe in Betrieb nehmen.

Allerdings wird deine Filterbiologie ein Zeiterl brauchen um wieder 100%ig zu laufen.

Stell uns doch mal deinen Teich vor ...

Edit: du könntest auch die Filtermedien im Teich zwischenlagern und hoffen das soviele Bakies überleben, daß die Biologie im Frühjahr schneller vorhanden ist.


----------



## combicard (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Hallo Digicat und alle anderen,

MeinTeich ist leider aus Platzmangel mit 4000l und ca. 8 m² Fläche recht klein ausgefallen. Aber der Mensch freut sich.
Ich habe einen Folienteich mit ca. 1,5m Tiefe, aber auch verschieden tiefe Flachzonen  eingerichtet. Es ist einiges an Pflanzen  vorhanden -Seerose, Simsen, __ Rohrkolben, __ Froschlöffel, Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Blutweiderich usw. - und eine Schwimminsel habe ich auch noch im Teich. 
Die 3 Koi und die 2 Goldfische und  die 2 "ich weiß noch nicht wie sie heißen" erfreuen sich guter Gesundheit und sind bereits das 3. Jahr bei mir, die Goldies länger. 
Den Teich habe ich 2008 eingerichtet, vorher hatte ich einen 400l Plastikteich und nachdem ich die Koi bekommen hatte musste ich umbauen und habe von 2007 zu 08 die Tierchen im Keller überwintert.

Falls es mit dem hochladen der Fotos klappt sieht man den Teich ein wenig aus dem Jahr 08. Mittlerweile ist er etwas mehr zugewachsen und die Teichfolie ist auch unter Steinfolie verschwunden.


Gruß Combicard


----------



## siebi (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

Mein Mann möchte die Pumpe den Winter über auch durchlaufen lassen. Er hat gelesen, das sei besser, wegen der Teichbiologie und der Mikroorganismen.

Unsere Pumpe befindet sich in ca. 1,20 m Tiefe und der Filter oberhalb des Bachlaufs in einem eigens dafür gemauerten "Turm" (aus dessen Öffnung dann das Wasser in den Bachlauf fällt).

Ich habe Bedenken, vor allem, weil in der Gebrauchsanleitung des Filters steht, die Filterschwämme müssen herausgenommen und frostfrei überwintert werden. 
Mein Mann sagt, solange das Wasser fließt, friert nichts ein...
Wir wohnen in Tirol, unsere Winter sind nur selten mild und wir haben noch keine Erfahrung mit Teichtechnik im Winter.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Kann uns jemand Tipps geben?

LG siebi


----------



## siebi (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kann ich meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen lassen?*

schubs


----------

